# The big Project update!!! ;-)



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Maybe it is not that big at all.
Well......after a hectic year of being diagnosed with skin cancer ( It is all gone), the TTS nearly burning down and renovating an entire house here is what is happening:
The car is fine. It was quite a scare though. The entire shop next to where my car was stored burned down. However there was no more power in (my) shop and water damage so the body was moved to Thomas Kugler. At the time nothing really was done to it so I am kind of happy that Thomas will now weld the car as I now know that it will be done the best way.
There are some slight changes that I will make:
I was thinking of force induction but thermal issues and being the first on doing it (I think) I decided to order a new crank. The stock crank is 66mm and the new one will be 76mm. That should give me quite some more displacement. I also talk to Charles from LN Engineering to see if we can make a single Nikasil plated aluminum cylinder bank.
Thomas and I are thinking that a bore size of 80 should be doable and if we can figure out a way to seal the cylinders with heads differently maybe more.
I got some old parts from Thomas that I will be sending to him this week or at the beginning of the next one. Goal is to get about 1600ccm or more with about 150-160hp. Because of the power increase I will also upgrade the front disks to vented ones.
I will no longer use my Keihin flat slider carb (now for sale I guess ;-)).
The engine will be fuel injected with Megasquirt as the boys from my beetle club suggested.
Some parts from Germany arrived. My 5 speed gearbox is here as well as the 10lbs carbon/kevlar seats. The goal is still to be hopefully under 1300lbs. The other parts like carbon hoods, lexan windows as well as the cage are still at my dads in Germany waiting to be shipped.
So if I am lucky the car will be welded this year and hopefully I can start to out it together in the summer of 2009. Once I have my office back together I will post some pics that I took of some of the parts.
Alex


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: The big Project update!!! ;-) (Alexander)*

Awesome - glad to hear good news - about the cancer and the car! 
Keep us updated!


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: The big Project update!!! ;-) (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_Awesome - glad to hear good news - about the cancer and the car! 
Keep us updated!

I second that!
RE the megasquirt, I'd recommend something like like an EFI technology ecu, trust me it's worth the extra money! A lot of people spend tons of money on the engine builds and then skimp on the management, trust me use the good stuff! 


_Modified by dasreedster at 1:03 PM 1/11/2009_


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: The big Project update!!! ;-) (Alexander)*

Alex,
Would love to hear how the car project is going. It sounds like the you've had a few events lately, and they've turned out for the best! I know how all consuming home renovations can be.. don't know if i'd care for cancer or fires thrown in for spice








I'm over by McMaster in Hamilton and am into NSUs, Simca 1000s, etc
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Even if this forum is slow, there are those of us (who frequent other Audi forums) who are definitely interested in these cars.
Congrats on your successes and generally moving forward with things, and please do keep us updated.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (teach2)*

Andrew,
A Simca Rally 2 was something that I was also considering. But after research and my luck of finding a local NSU made the decision pretty easy. BTW if you think it is hard to get parts for a NSU...it is even worse for Simca. Do you have one?
From what I know.....stainless rockers and tunnel are welded in place.
I will take some pics next week. I will also write a follow up article for fourtitude.
I will keep you all posted.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## SRE462 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Hello;
I'm new to the forum. I have a 1967 NSU Prinz 1000 that my grandfather owned. It was our dream to turn it into a street racer. Now that I have hit 40, I want to get going on the project with my son before he is out of high school. I'm looking for hop up parts such as wheels, fender flares, engine upgrades, seats, suspensiosn upgrades, brakes, etc. Anybody with used items laying around they would like to sell? I'm glad I found this forum. Obviously, I'm not the only person with serious mental problems that loves these cars...thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (SRE462)*

Hey Christopher,
Look at the NSU Resources post. All addresses are listed there.
There are quite a few parts that you can get...however most of them are coming from Germany (actually all of them ;-) )
I just picked up my cage, front windshields, lexan rear windows and two sets of fibre glass doors. Now ll my parts are actually in Canada. 
Guido Saelzer from Saelzer-Motorsport develops race parts fro NSU. Most parts are made by private people that are still racing NSUs in Germany.
Ask away if you need help,
Alex


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Alex,
I nearly bought a Simca 1000.
But now have 2 NSU 1000s to pick up. 
Expect me to be bugging you at some point for parts you don't want








It sounds like you're building a full out track car. I'm planning on getting something plated and on the road for a while and then getting a cage in a shell as time/money permits.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## pinzper (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (hudsonCAD)*

Hi Andrew, 
Glad you like the pictures I sent to Terry! Actually, I did not expect them to show up in the magazine at this point. 
On your way to/from Greg Dunn in Colorado Springs, why dont you stop on by and see my project in the flesh? I would like to meet you and hear about your plans for "my old" blue 1000C ! Depending on the time of day you stop by, coffee/lunch/dinner is on me! 
Send me an email directly to: [email protected] with information as to when you will be in Colorado! 
Best regards, 
Per


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Hey Andrew,
you are not far away from me. Come by one day and I show you around.
The body is in Niagara but most of the parts are here.
BTW....were was the Simca located? Getting parts for those is worse than getting parts for NSU. ;-)
Alex


_Modified by Alexander at 9:41 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Alex,
I found a few on the eastern sea board.. mostly below the mason dixie line.
Some were in half decent shape. There's one that's still available, but the owner thinks it's a ferrari or something.
It looks like you can still get parts for them.. I thought I found sources anyways.. I'd like to have one, one day.
My number is 905 928 9550. I'd love to see your trick stuff. My game plan is to get one plated that looks half decent and goes pretty good. The second shell I have is quite rotten.. but I might try and save it for ****s and giggles. That would get a cage.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (hudsonCAD)*

Alex,
I assume you have an email address for Thomas Kugler? I reckon I should get in touch with him at some point








Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (hudsonCAD)*

I find out for you.
I am having a hard time right now and I am thinking of selling my entire project....or part it out.
I will try to call you.

Alex


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Sorry to hear you are having a bad time. I have been watching your progress with great interest as I really want to get my own NSU restored to race standards as well. Should the unfortunate circumstance arise that you decide you have to sell off the project, please keep me in mind.
Gary


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Sorry to hear that Alex.
I hope it works out for ya.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Well....another update!!!!
I got new fender flares. ABT design flare will be used now.
I also bought a new engine for my NSU. 16 valves.......oh yes.
So I have a set of steel flares for sale and one entire high performance engine.
Contact me if you are serious. The stuff is not that cheap.
Some detail on the engine parts :
69.2 crank (slightly stroked)
78 strengthend cylinder with forged Mahle pistons
Very good NSU TT heads (unmodified)
Brand new engine case (NSU sticker still on it)
Pauter Rods
332 cam
Small parts (chain + tensioner) case covers for chain part etc


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Alexander)*

16 valves? Please elaborate!
Munch Mammut engine?


_Modified by dasreedster at 1:03 PM 5/5/2009_


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

Nope....
a guy in Germany built a 1600 enigne with a 1100 Suzuki head.
He had cams made, singe cylinder bank out of aluminum Nikasil plated, machined all case covers etc. The engine was running and he drove it for about 1000km when he ripped it apart to make a new engine with a new oil cooled head from Suzuki.
Now I have all the parts.....coming soon. My 76 crank is ready soon as well. This is what I had planned originally but it was too complicated and expensive anyways. I got really lucky I guess.
I am hoping for 160-170hp now in 1300lbs ;-)
Alex


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Wow, thats an ingenious way of doing it! My next NSU will most likely get a bike engine, never thought of doing something like that!
Don't forget to post pics, love to see stuff like that!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

I thought of that. The problem is the positon of the NSU engine.
You would have to mate the NSU tranny to that which I think is too hard. Putting the engine as a middle mount engine at the rear seat with the rear axle would have worked....but that is not cheap and I thought that I was not the guy reinventing the wheel for NSU guys either.
This find was perfect. I will finish this car.....no matter what.
I changed my flares to ABT style flares as well......last changes before I decide which colour the car will get.
Rockers are in, tunnel is welded. The rest should be the easy stuff.
I will get some web space soon and I will post pics.
Alex


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Alexander)*

I've been thinking about the bike engine fitment every other day for the last 3 years or so, and I think I've figured it out. Best way to do it would be like the http://www.smartuki.com/ . That way the engine will stay in the rear as NSU originally intended.
Definitely not the cheapest solution!
I think the engine you will be fitting will definitely be interesting. No fabrication is definitely a plus!


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

Good attitude btw on getting the car finished. I've started way more projects than I've finished and regretted not finishing them every time!
Finish it and hold onto it!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

Well...my 76mm crank arrived from the UK.
This makes the engine nearly complete in parts.
Also for disk brake parts to try to fit rear disks on 13" rims with parking brake.
The welding is on its way as well from what I hear. The front the of the floor is in. Hopefully I will able to see the car in the next couple of weeks....take a few pics and write a follow up on my article on the build up on Fourtitude. I know that George is waiting patiently for it ;-)
Alex


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

It's astounding to hear you guys talking about bike engine transplants and mid-engine conversions. That's really bold, considering all the trouble I had keeping just one of these running for 10 years as my daily driver, from 1975-85. The results of those projects could be amazing, but I think I'd always want an NSU with the original engine. It was a perfect powerplant, light and high-revving, with an awesome growl through my four-pipe Abarth muffler. And it was ideally located, tucked behind the rear seat above the rear axle. I described it as a mid-engined sedan, with two motorcycle engines bolted together.


----------



## Simone (Jul 14, 2010)

*1961 NSU Prinz question*

Anyone know where I might find the chrome side trim and steering wheel hub for a Prinz 111? Or can put me in touch with Thomas Kugler's email? I am working on a Father/Daughter restoration with my 74 year old dad..... 

Any help would be great - I am in Edmonton, Alberta Canada.

Thanks,
Simone


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

we need pictures!


----------

